# People's opinion on this please? EDIT New Shed now bought!



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Would you?
114k Just over £5k

Or too many miles to be a reliable daily?

http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.p ... pic=407973
http://www.flickr.com/photos/audix/sets ... 350669384/

Welcome people's opinion on here.

Different car now bought, see page 2.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

tooo many miles for me personally but its a nice clean looking car!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Petrol or diesel? If its got all the service stamps it should be fine, if its diesel even better with the miles, as you know I sold my Passat with 93k on it and it felt the same as when I bought it with 40k :wink:


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

A polished turd


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

markypoo said:


> Petrol or diesel? If its got all the service stamps it should be fine, if its diesel even better with the miles, as you know I sold my Passat with 93k on it and it felt the same as when I bought it with 40k :wink:


Serviced every 8k independently from 48k onwards, before that main dealer. Cambelt done. Full respray.

Not bought a car with this many miles, just inherited a few.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Petrol? Diesel?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

EnfieldTT said:


> A polished turd


An well thought and educated response, but I guess I asked for opinions. Was hoping for something constructive, but heh hoh.

:roll:

DIESEL

1.9 TDi


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh I see its a DIESEL :lol: Should be fine Matt, you'll know as soon as you drive it if its been looked after


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I use a 202k diesel passat and it drives like a dream, certainly doesn't feel like its dying anytime soon.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Hark said:


> EnfieldTT said:
> 
> 
> > A polished turd
> ...


Exactly - you want an opinion. In _my_ opinion, it's a polished turd, ie: looks all nice and pretty on the outside, but - underneth - it's a car which has racked up, how many is it again, ah yes - 114,000 miles. I wouldn't dream of buying anything with that amount of wear and tear on it, but each to their own - we're not all that deluded.

As for constructive? Okay, how about: on the bright side, at least it''ll look pretty...when jacked-up on a garage ramp.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

EnfieldTT said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > EnfieldTT said:
> ...


I'm not saying you're wrong but do you still own your TT?

2002 Audi TT MK1 - 1.8T (quattro) Colour: Black Mileage: 70000 Miles ?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

blimey!! have you got out of bed the wrong side this morning :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

EnfieldTT said:


> A polished turd


Bit harsh there, a diesel with that many miles is fine. Serviced regulary cant see a problem with it to be honest. Worth a look. People regard the 100k mark as a big no no but now a days it shouldnt be.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

If your looking £5 - 8k personally I'd look for 56 Plate with 50 - 70k on the clock - MK 5 2.0 GT TDI 140

I purchased a MK 5 2.0 GT TDI 170 with 28k on the clock, popped a Shark map on it and it's AWESOME! Performance + 50MPG


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I have £5k tbh mate. Don't want to spend more than that. It's a second car, going to do around 8k a yr probs.

Seen 3 mkV golfs so far. None have been of a particular high standard.


----------



## Dig776 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks nice but for that money you could probably find a 2.0 gt tdi with less than 100k (not that a FSH diesel with more should be an issue).

As far as reliability/mileage goes I have owned loads of 1.9tdi engined cars all bought with over 100k and all faultless. Sold my 01 a4 tdi sport 130 with 147k and it still felt (and looked) fantastic and only lost a couple of hundred on it after putting on 40k and a year of owning it.

I don't think I would choose a car with a respray either (personal thing) as I would be wondering why it had one. Plus I had a corrado resprayed once and each dent and scratch was very painful

So on balance for the i think you could find better for the money but if you decide to go for it I wouldn't worry about the mileage as long as it has been looked after.

Good luck.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Respray shouldn't be an issue as he fitted front and rear bumpers off the GTI. It looks like a show car tbh.

My main concern is losing a stack of cash on it tbh.

I was concerned with the 2.0tdi as I'd heard of early models having porous cylinder heads equalling large unseen bills.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't take any notice of anyone who says they won't touch a high mileage car. I have nearly always opted for these cars but ALWAYS with good history and car in good condition. The simple fact is cars are extremely reliable now and you can save yourself some good cash buying a high mileage one.

The VAG diesel engine is a superb engine but must be run on the correct spec oil otherwise cams can wear. There are also plenty of readily and cheap spares available. Also the 2.0 is more desirable now with it's higher output especially with the 170 available, with a remap they are a real sleeper :wink:

As others have said a 150k car will drive like a 40k one if well looked after.

For what its worth my TT had 117k when I bought it and was a joy to own and drive.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

A guy has just listed a 54 plate up the rd from me this afternoon. 49k.

Phoned and see it tomorrow.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Your going the same way as me Matt as the RS is going soon i think mate 

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Bought a golf today. Not that one though. 54 plate 49k fsh inc cambelt.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldnt be put off by the mileage, its done 114'000 in 7 years which to me sounds like its been well used and not trundled around as a town car.... but 5k is quite high....

As for wear and tear, theyre solid enough motors anyway plus its diesel so as long as the servicing has been kept up, i wouldnt worry.

Usual advice really, cam belt done?, major injector/fuel pump service and so on.....


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I know it's not really a shed, but it's also not as nice as some people's fancy sheds on here either!

After spending all weekend looking around tatty, uncared for cars, today I found a 'good un'.

Bit more than I wanted to spend, but having seen what was out there this is head and shoulders above.

FSH/Cambelt etc/49k/good tyres and pads/bodywork is immaculate. Saw so many cars covered in scracthes and scuffs.

Not very exciting, but pictures non the less.


























Does stupid mpg and £110 a yr tax compared with the Z4M which was £500.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice one Matt mate  

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Your going the same way as me Matt as the RS is going soon i think mate
> 
> Paul


  WHY?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Your going the same way as me Matt as the RS is going soon i think mate
> ...


"Love is in the air" :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


He's on the slippery slope now. :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

is this now your daily, work horse, family car?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

p1tse said:


> is this now your daily, work horse, family car?


Yes mate. Been quite impressed with it this week. 77 miles and the fuel needle hardly moved. That would be over a third of a tank on the last car.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Very grown up


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Dash said:


> Very grown up


lol Piss off. Already bored of people telling me what a sensible car I've bought. :wink:


----------

